# Should I buy a 09 super six or wait for the 2010?



## Todd769 (Feb 21, 2009)

I would like to buy a super six and want to know if I should buy a 09 or wait till 2010? I'm wondering if the 2010's will be a big improvement over the current model and if so will they still be made in Bedford, Pa!


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

If you have to have it now you can do a lot worse than the 09 Supers-they look great with the new paint and graphics and of course no "lugs" plus a bit more Hi Mod carbon,they're somewhat lighter and stiffer than the 08s,finally close to the System six with a bit more comfort.That being said if you can wait, the 2010 that I've seen Chris Peck and Curt Davis riding lately in Bethel look fab.with more rigid/aero looking head tube areas and beefier seat stays and some other subtle changes in the BB area etc,not to mention finally down to ~900s gr in weight.
Perhaps buy the 09 now and see what the final version turns out to be with the 2010 and then decide whether to upgrade next year.


----------



## Todd769 (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah if I were rich I would just go ahead and buy the 09 and then get the new one in 2010! I do love my Cdales! Do you happen to know if they will still be made in U.S.A. next year or will they start making them over sea's?


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

Not sure yet,I'd love to see them stay here but it wont bother me if they don't.
Personally, I faced the same dilemma as you and decided to wait till Nov/Dec for the 2010-
the changes and lower weight are worth it as far as I'm concerned.That plus the economy this year clinched it for me.


----------



## Todd769 (Feb 21, 2009)

I think I will just keep saving my money and get the 2010 super six. That way I will be able to get whatever speck version I want. There is something about seeing that American Flag on Cannondale bikes though and I will miss that if they start making them over sea's. I know that they will still be great bikes though. Cannondale's are the best! Come on dorrel keep making them here in the U.S.A. don't give in like everyone else!


----------



## slim0861 (May 12, 2007)

Starnut in 3....2....1....


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

I faced the same decision 4 weeks ago and decided to get the 09 Super6. No regrets !. 
I've got my first child on its way so I'm sure it will be more difficult to fight for budget with the minister of finance later.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

^^ lol....

yeah, if u dont need a bike now wait... even if u dont like the 2010 model - u'll get a better deal on 09 near the end of the year when the next MY stuff gets leaked.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

LeDomestique said:


> I've got my first child on its way so I'm sure it will be more difficult to fight for budget with the minister of finance later.


Off bike subjet, but Congratulations on the new Baby!! 

Is it me or do we all have a "minister of finance?" Mine put a quick halt to my CAAD9 BB30 plans. Maybe I can petition for a recall like the voters did to former CA governor, Gray Davis.

CHL


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks! Looking forward to it (the kid!). I'm not giving up Saturday morning rides though....


----------



## biker58life (Aug 7, 2009)

*I actually know the answer to this one.*

My buddy just bought a bike shop and invited me to check it out. His shop is super nice and he let me tes ride anything I wanted in the shop. He recommended the 2009 Cannondale Super 6, Made in the USA and it rode fabulous! He then pulled out a 2010 Super 6 Made in China and WOW! Are you kidding?! I have a few bikes (3 Scott Addict, Colnago, Ridley and a Cannondale mt bike), but I don't think I am a super connoisseur. I gererally like my Colnago if I am riding by myself but will take the other bikes out if the terrain and/or riding buddy calls for a stiffer frame or whatever. BUT the 2010 CDale Super 6 made all my other bikes obsolete.

The 2010 Super 6 is a combination of all my bikes added together. It did the impossible of being stiff and soft at the same time. It spooled up fast like my stiff Scott Addicts but muted the road comfortably yet at the same time, giving me terrific feedback and handling. It was just amazing. 

Needless to say, I placed an order right there. It will come with Di2, tubeless wheels/tires. I can't believe they can make bikes just so amazing.

The answer to your question...get the 2010 Cannondale Super 6 Hi-Mod!


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

" It spooled up fast like my stiff Scott Addicts but muted the road comfortably yet at the same time, giving me terrific feedback and handling. It was just amazing." 

Now there's a new way to describe the ride of a bike-"it spooled up fast".. I like it. Don't know what the hell you mean, but I like it.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

slim0861 said:


> Starnut in 3....2....1....



 don't hate



2010 > 2009. 

2010 is asian, and the reason it's better. The Asians just mass produce carbon better than we do.........


Starnut


----------



## biker58life (Aug 7, 2009)

Hahaha! "spool up" is actually a term from the car industry referring to the way turbo chargers spins. Turbo chargers spins when the exhaust of a car motivates the fans of one of the double sided fins. There usually is a lag from when the driver pressed the accelerator to when the power comes on to the rear wheel, this effect is call the "turbo lag" (modern turbos are much better build and turbo lag is minimized). The car industry sometimes refer this lag as the time it takes to "spool up" the turbo; how efficient is the turbo. I think in bicycle, how the power from the legs is transferred in to forward motion is akin to the efficiency of a turbo; how fast can you (we cyclists) spin the crank, transfer the power to the rear wheel. The 2010 Cannondale Super 6 spools up quite nicely.


----------



## biker58life (Aug 7, 2009)

On of my friends just bought a carbon fiber company in China and he told me the secret, other than the actual carbon fiber, is in the resin and how it is applied to the fibers. Also, the European carbon fibers makers takes too much time because they see each piece as a work of art but that translates into higher price we must pay. Asian makers see the manufacturing process as a business and are able to make it with lower costs. He also brought up an interesting point regarding quality: The Forbidden Palace is Beijin is an amazing sprawling palace with 9999 rooms and took me 3 hours just to walk from the front door to the rear garden. The whole place is build without a single nail. If the Chinese can do that 600 years ago, how tough is it for them to make carbon fiber bicycle with kick ass quality?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

biker58life said:


> If the Chinese can do that 600 years ago, how tough is it for them to make carbon fiber bicycle with kick ass quality?


Does this analogy really make sense to you? Come on, now.


----------



## glennh (Nov 30, 2009)

does anybody know what the ride quality difference between the 2010 supersix Hi-mod and non Hi-mod frame is.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

No difference in ride quality, weight only.

Starnut


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Starnut,

Another word the non hi-mod on super is the same carbon they use on carbon six?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Uh, no. You're headed in the right direction there but.......... You know, Cannondale should make a badass wicked light (think <R3SL) frame and fork, get rid of the Six, and make the non high mod Super in the Six pricepoint. _THAT_ would be great.... Also, even if it was, that doesn't mean a whole lot.

Starnut


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

biker58life said:


> On of my friends just bought a carbon fiber company in China and he told me the secret, other than the actual carbon fiber, is in the resin and how it is applied to the fibers. Also, the European carbon fibers makers takes too much time because they see each piece as a work of art but that translates into higher price we must pay. Asian makers see the manufacturing process as a business and are able to make it with lower costs. He also brought up an interesting point regarding quality: The Forbidden Palace is Beijin is an amazing sprawling palace with 9999 rooms and took me 3 hours just to walk from the front door to the rear garden. The whole place is build without a single nail. If the Chinese can do that 600 years ago, how tough is it for them to make carbon fiber bicycle with kick ass quality?


You've got a buddy who just bought a bike shop, and a friend who just bought a carbon fiber company in China??? You travel in far better circles than I do.

I don't suppose you're the guy from those Dos Equis commercials...


----------



## biker58life (Aug 7, 2009)

*dos equis*

You mean "The Most Interesting Man In The World"? Hahaha! You are kicking my ass. I get it but it's all true. I just tell you how it is. There was this one time, my other friend, who has a private jet, and I were talking about the 17 Mile Drive and Monterey, we packed up our bikes and gears, we were at Monterey 1.5 hours later, rode all over Monterey, had great Italian dinner, and were home before Dave Letterman started. The bikes just came in to the cabin and secured them at the back. No check in, no security, no problems.


----------

